# Spares for Delta



## MAK (10 Sep 2013)

Can anyone tell me where in the UK I can obtain spares for a Delta 18" Variable speed scroll saw model 40-650c


----------



## bobman (10 Sep 2013)

H mak i I don't think there is but if you find one I would like to know I need spares for my q3 Bob


----------



## loftyhermes (10 Sep 2013)

Hi Mak, only across the pond I'm afraid, try these. 
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta- ... _3505.html
http://www.mikestools.com/Delta-Scroll- ... _2293.aspx
There may others and there's always the American ebay 
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## stevebuk (10 Sep 2013)

loftyhermes":4znfdn4h said:


> Hi Mak, only across the pond I'm afraid, try these.
> http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta- ... _3505.html
> http://www.mikestools.com/Delta-Scroll- ... _2293.aspx
> There may others and there's always the American ebay
> ...




thanks for that, i need a few parts for my 40-570 although i have used mikes before..


----------

